# rats, rats and more rats



## hilary bradshaw (Apr 12, 2009)

i have 16 sweet pet ratties, they are adorable, intelligent, very loving and make great pets, here are a few of them








latest editions, Crystal and Maize, 6 week ols dumbo rats








kylie, my ''little angel'' who very often comes on a walk with me and the dogs








naked rats, Trinny and Suzzana playing house








some of the girls enjoying a dish of yogurt








Kylie and her ''little problem''


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Sixteen? I think I would be overwhelmed if I saw them all. Although, a sister of a friend of mine had two and she loved them and told me they knew tricks and everything! I'll admit, I was a little weirded out, but I'm sure people would be just as weirded out if they heard about all the reptiles I've owned over the years.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't handle the tails.If they were tailless i could like them.I've owned hamsters and Guinea pigs but can't bring myself to like rats.Sorry.They are cute dressed up though.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 4, 2007)

When I was younger, my parents wouldn't let me get a dog, so I thought mice and rats were the next best thing! My mom didn't really like them, but my dad would put my mice in his shirt pocket. 

It might take me some getting used to the "naked" ones, but Kylie in the tutu is so adorable!

How do the dogs like them? What kind of "house" do they stay in? 
I'm curious.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I think they are adorable and obviously just full of personality! My neighbor had rats. One of her females had mammary tumors and they successfully operated to remove them. I was amazed! Kylie in that tutu is just too cute. I didn't get a chance to post on your other thread, but I thought the picture of Rory with her (I think it was Kylie) was one of the sweetest pictures I've ever seen. He must be a very gentle soul...


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Your rats are SO beautiful! We have 3 girls ourselves. 

We had a hairless rattie who was just a sweetheart, but she died of Congestive Heart Failure - we were so upset. =(

Rats are some of the best pets I've ever had. They're so smart and sweet!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What beauties! I used to want a rat as a pet but my mom was not too keen on the idea. During one of my animation classes in college, one of my classmates brought in her 3 rats for us to draw. One fell asleep in someone's bookbag and the other two would not leave me alone! Not that I was complaining as they were very sweet but it made it really hard for everyone to draw them!









I still think a rat would be a cool pet, but I don't know that I could do it with their short lifespan.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I love Ratties! We had 2 Dumbo rats....lovely little girls! So smart and very affectionate. I thought I would have an issue with their tails to, but you kind of don't really notice them. I would much rather my kids have pet rats than hamsters....rats rarely bite.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I just finished a book about pet angels (lost my sweet girl and was looking for comfort) and it was written by a woman who had rats. She spoke of them so lovingly and described them as so smart and engaging, it completely changed my mind about them! I understand now why they make such great pets. *But* I am with Allie G on the tails...don't know what it is, but I'm not sure I could have them myself. But I feel enlightened now at least!
Jennifer


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Your ratties are the cutest! Kind of like potato chips...you can't have just one!

Another poster mentioned that their parents wouldn't let them have a dog so they had rodents instead...I was in the same situation as a child. I wanted a dog so badly and they refused to let me have one, so I had every other animal I could get away with! lol...but my rats were my favorite! They really are like little dogs..mine had mammory tumours, too, at the age of 3. I had her operated on and she lived another 6 or 8 months. Their lives are much too short for the amount of attachment you can have with these highly intelligent, affectionate and fun-loving creatures! 

I always viewed their tails as an indespensible balancing tool, with out their tails they just can't climb or perch on your shoulder very well!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rats are very cool. I love Kylie. She's adorable.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Apr 12, 2009)

RATTIE COLLAGE


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Apr 12, 2009)

Rory loves Berkley









Kylie, my little angel


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Apr 12, 2009)

this is one of the cages the rats live in, we have 2


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Apr 12, 2009)

my rats free range in the conservatory, luckily most of them are litter trained. this is ''rattiworld'' a play area i set up for them everday and most of them choose to play in there, they have lots of different toys, most of which were purchased from charity shops, and i alternate the toys every day so they don't get bored!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Apr 12, 2009)

the unfortunate thing about my ratties is they dont live long enough and suffer from tumors, especially the girls. i have recently lost Petal, she had a mamory tumor, the vet operated and then she got another, we lost her 8 weeks later, she was 18 months old and the cost of her 2 operations was £120,. I have the dogs insured but this is just not viable for the rats so i put £60 a month in their own bank account and this just about covers their vet vees.

I believe it is better to have them for a short while and love them that not to have them at all. they are really that sweet and all the dogs adore them but especially Rory.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh my gawd, how adorable!!!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Your place is Rattie Heaven!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

They look very happy and well cared for.



> Quote:I would much rather my kids have pet rats than hamsters....rats rarely bite.


This is my feeling too. I had mice, hamsters, and rats as a kid and the rats were hands down the best pets. My sister had one too. They actually liked us! They loved to come out and play and ride around on a shoulder and they were so much fun to design things for. I didn't have anything like as cute as these girls but my pair had a huge mesh cage (I think it was designed for rabbits but it was tight mesh) that was turned sideways and we'd attached all kinds of different sized hidey holes and ladders all over it. Mine both lived to be around 3. They did die of tumors, but I enjoyed having them while I did.

Other than something like fish, I really prefer to have pets that enjoy being my pet and having human interaction. I always felt bad for my mice and hamster who didn't want to be held or messed with. If I ever get another small pet or if any kid wants one, it'll definitely be a rat!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I used to feel the same as some of the others about rats in general and especially the TAILS! But my sisters both had rats (I was already moved out of the house when they were born.) and their rats were SO cool! Completely changed my opinion of them. After a while, you really don't notice the tails.

Your rats look great and those are wonderfull set-ups you have for them.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGI can't handle the tails.


Same here! I thought the pictures were so adorable and then I saw the TAILS. I don't know why (mental block I'm sure) but that freaks me out! I'm sorry!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh - I can't believe the great setup they have. What a wonderful mom you are! Berkly and Rory - that's the picture I think is sooooo sweet.

I've really enjoyed these pictures. Kylie is adorable!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: rory's mum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Ferret Nation cage?


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I love Rats, they are so dam smart. 

They seem like they can handle just about any type of elements, and keep on surviving.

I believe some of the foreign military units are using them for bomb detection, instead of dogs. I believe from the lack of weight, it is very difficult/rare that they set off bombs.

I hope to someday have one.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Apr 12, 2009)

no , not a ferret nation, can't remember what it is called. the FN
was a few inches too big to go under the stairs in the living room!

!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eAGtAYW6mA watch this jasper!
it is giant african pouched rats they use, one day i intend to have 2 of these, thay are difficult to get hold of and cost between £300- £500 but i have found a breeder, they were illegal in the USA till very recently


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieAmdixoJ4w check this wonderful guy out. 
sadly he is no longer with us


----------

